# Home From Arkansas



## LoneStar (Aug 25, 2012)

When I was growing up, the family of a close friend would take family vacations most summers to the Ouachita Mountains. Lake Ouachita is just north and east of Hot Springs. It may be one of the prettiest lakes I've ever seen, crystal clear water and mountains and trees that run right down to the waters edge.
The last time I went with them I was probably 16 or 17 years old so it was pretty neat to go back again with his parents and family.
Myself, my wife, my friends parents and his wife and two kids headed out last saturday with a ski boat a jetski and the Rv they were staying in.
We spent most days anchored off points and islands around the lake floating around the boat and drinking cold beer.
Here is the view from our hotel room at Shangri-La Resort.
The pool, the trees, the lake and the mountains in the background.

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita102.jpg

Here is the ski boat at their campsite and my adopted nephew and favorite 5 year old, my buddies son.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita019.jpg

Me and Emory on the boat, all about to go for a cruise. (Lifting that can was about the hardest work I did all week)
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita007.jpg

My wife enjoying the ride 
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita026.jpg

Emory tubing and knee boarding at five. Kid is part fish 
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita013.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita073.jpg

Water like glass.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita037.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita077.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita098.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita084.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita076.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita066.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/ouchita014.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree Ryan I love that lake and think it is one of the prettiest. I like Tenkiller in Oklahoma also. 

For those unfamiliar with the name it is pronounced "wash-i-taw". beautiful area.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice pictures. Thanks for posting


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Aug 25, 2012)

I love this lake! When the lake was built back in the 40's, they had to relocate the town of Buckville in what is now the western area of the lake. Remnants of structures still exist under water and divers love to dive this lake because of its water clarity as well as the ability to see the occassional chimney or other man-made objects left over from the old town.

You were probably 20 - 30 minutes away from my shop. Sorry we couldn't connect while you were in town.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

Spa City Woodworks said:


> I love this lake! When the lake was built back in the 40's, they had to relocate the town of Buckville in what is now the western area of the lake. Remnants of structures still exist under water and divers love to dive this lake because of its water clarity as well as the ability to see the occassional chimney or other man-made objects left over from the old town.
> 
> You were probably 20 - 30 minutes away from my shop. Sorry we couldn't connect while you were in town.



When midnight rolled around to bring in the year 2000, my then girlfriend at the time and I were under water in Lake Tenkiller. Before we went in at around 11:30 we wondered if we were going to see lights along the shore or not when we came up. 

We weren't convinced anything would happen because we watched midnight roll across the globe in the east and nothing was happening to them so we figured we safe. We wanted to do something we would remember for the rest of our lives. 

"Where were you when 2000 came in?" 

"100 feet under water."


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 25, 2012)

Spa City Woodworks said:


> I love this lake! When the lake was built back in the 40's, they had to relocate the town of Buckville in what is now the western area of the lake. Remnants of structures still exist under water and divers love to dive this lake because of its water clarity as well as the ability to see the occassional chimney or other man-made objects left over from the old town.
> 
> You were probably 20 - 30 minutes away from my shop. Sorry we couldn't connect while you were in town.



Boy I would have loved to dig through that stash. I have to say though, part of me was relieved when you said you were out of town...... I know for a fact my checking account couldnt handle a wood stash of that calibre... Even though the other part of me was drooling at the idea.... :irishjig:  :naughty: :cray: 
Maybe next time.
The burls I got from you already are just outstanding stuff!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2012)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: The pool, the trees, the lake and the mountains in the background. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: 
Sorry but I could not resist Ryan- Mountains???? what youall call mountains we do not even call hills. I will dig out some old pics of lake chelan or Waloha in NE ORE. 
Nice spot , family and it looks like the boy had a ball!!!!


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 25, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: The pool, the trees, the lake and the mountains in the background. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> Sorry but I could not resist Ryan- Mountains???? what youall call mountains we do not even call hills. I will dig out some old pics of lake chelan or Waloha in NE ORE.
> Nice spot , family and it looks like the boy had a ball!!!!



They get up to 2600ft or so :dunno: at least the Geologists agree with me 
They say the Ouachita Range was as tall as anything in the Rocky Mountains, just much older so they have eroded to what they are today. Used to run smack dab through Texas too, but the mountains eroding away is what laid down the land from Dallas down to the coast. That and erosion from the Rockys adding sediment to the coast later on. Hard to believe the Gulf Coast Shore used to be at Dallas, and Dallas was smack dab in the middle of a mountain range.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh stop it Mike we all know those aren't mountains they are mole hills in Oklahoma and you are turning that phrase upside-down. You NorWesters and your dormant volcanoes. Phhfft!

:lolol::lolol:

Okay one not so dormant recently and a lot of bad stuff happened. But we got mountains in Texas. Real ones. Just not the biggest. 

Texas highest point Guadalupe Peak 8749

Oklahoma highest point Black Mesa 4973

Washington State highest point Mt Rainier 14410 but 10000 feet of it is said to be hot air coming from a central location in eastern Washington. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 25, 2012)

When you live in an area as flat as Enid, OK... those are mountains!

I love that lake... I studied a lot of bikinis around that water in high school and college.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are some awesome photos, thanks for sharing them with us. Looks like a great time.
I love it on the water. I always have.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Oh stop it Mike we all know those aren't mountains they are mole hills in Oklahoma and you are turning that phrase upside-down. You NorWesters and your dormant volcanoes. Phhfft!
> 
> :lolol::lolol:
> 
> ...



Hell we got passes bigger then your mts. Beartooth going out of east yellowstone I think is 10K+
Mt St helens lost 4 thousand ft in seconds. Spirt lake at its base was beautiful- Tens of thousands of 4' diameter trees laid out like toothpicks all laying in one direction. Unbelievable. Our mountains are definetly more tempermentle then yours.
Ryan remember the rule- If you aint got pictures of those big mts. the do not now or ever existed. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I studied a lot of bikinis around that water in high school and college.


Did you learn anything from your studies?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I studied a lot of bikinis around that water in high school and college.
> ...



Hell he must of he is a doctor. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Hell we got passes bigger then your mts. Beartooth going out of east yellowstone I think is 10K+
> Mt St helens lost 4 thousand ft in seconds. Spirt lake at its base was beautiful- Tens of thousands of 4' diameter trees laid out like toothpicks all laying in one direction. Unbelievable. Our mountains are definetly more tempermentle then yours.
> Ryan remember the rule- If you aint got pictures of those big mts. the do not now or ever existed. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Fine Mike, but you aint got nothing on Mars. They got mountains up to 69,000 ft......... Makes that "Hill St. Helens" look downright puny !
:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I studied a lot of bikinis around that water in high school and college.
> ...



I learned that I don't have xray vision, but I really wish I did!


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like a great time was had by all


----------

